
The UK is testing out roads that charge electric cars as they go - eplanit
http://mashable.com/2015/08/17/electric-car-charging-uk/?utm_campaign=Mash-BD-Synd-Pulse-Ticker-&utm_cid=Mash-BD-Synd-Pulse-Ticker-&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=rss
======
JoeAltmaier
Could actually be feasible!? Unlike other hoaxes involving dual-purpose
roadways.

